# T5 Flourescent bulbs not turning on - 1 week old



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Great,

my t5 dual-stip 2x 14 W light bulbs came in last week. I put them in, they worked fine. Today I awake to see only one of them on. Then i touch the fixture and it goes out.

The lights only blink momentarily if i tap the fixture hard enough. There appears to be dark grey spots on the ends of the tube which I think means something bad happened and they're broken?


What do I do?!

I bought them mail-order from big als.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

is it possible to check the starter or the ballast?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ksimdjembe said:


> is it possible to check the starter or the ballast?


no, they are inside the fixture

it is a coralife T5 fixture


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I put my old bulbs that I replaced back in and they work.


So why did my new bulbs break?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes they come damaged (bulbs) same thing happened to a friend when he bought a t5 unit from big als. Was it the Corallife brand? You can email them as ask for new blubs but we got the "no warrenties" on blubs line.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, so Im returning the bulbs to Big Als and getting credit.

I'm not looking for a new fixture to fit my 10 gal planted aquarium. Do I get another CoraLife or is there a better option?

This is what I have: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...0/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight24

This is what I was looking at: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...currentusanovaextreme182x18wt510000ksaltwater

but replacing the 10000k bulbs with 6700 and dayglow since I have plants. 
Would it fit my 10 gal aquarium (20x10).. the light says it is 18"...


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

yup, thats the corallife one we got.


The one you are looking at should fit as the legs are adjustable(I think)

can you find a 18" bulb for it though?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

arc said:


> yup, thats the corallife one we got.
> 
> The one you are looking at should fit as the legs are adjustable(I think)
> 
> can you find a 18" bulb for it though?


Ack! Of course not...

Maybe I should just get the coralife again?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Honestly I don't like either model but since 24" bulbs are much easier to find than 18", I would go with it. See if you can get a replacement for it since they broke so fast.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I dont really like any of the lights on Big Als. If I am going to spend money I'd like something a little more robust, and higher total wattage than 30w. 24" would be best.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Florescents*



BettaBeats said:


> I dont really like any of the lights on Big Als. If I am going to spend money I'd like something a little more robust, and higher total wattage than 30w. 24" would be best.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Are you planning to keep your 10 gallon or are you going bigger with that too? A 24" strip will overhang the tank and look somewhat haphazard. Just my opinion though. A double 18" fixture on a 10 gallon tank should be tons of light. Forget the watts for a moment. Depth is the thing here and that tank just isn't very deep. 18" bulbs haven't been a problem for us as our 24" tank came with 18's. You might have to special order but as Big Als is the biggest dealer in the country if they can't get them I doubt anyone would be able to. As far as the bulbs dying so fast that sounds rather "fishy" (excuse the pun). I would say that the 18's are a good size for your tank. I see that the Aquatic life stuff doesn't come in less than 24" units although they are the better stuff. I would say that another unit should solve the issue.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Petsmart carries hagen's glo brand bulbs, which are higher wattage.
The 24" ones are 24w each at least.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I find the compact Coralife fixture doesn't look too bad on my aquarium. it looks sleek because it has a low profile. It's placed diagonally across my tank.


The problem with the Coralife is that it is only 28 total watts and the ballast is welded into the fixture, and the new bulbs need more power than my weakened ballast has. Apparently there was a problem with the wiring for the fixture. 
At least that's what came from big als product care support line.

I'm not sure I would look elsewhere for a suitable 10 gal fixture or a good 24" fixture with adjustable-width brackets so it can fit a 10 gal..


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I think this is the fixture I'm going to get: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp57012/si4295012/cl0/aqualighthot5duallampfixture24

It will raise the light higher over the tank, looks sleek, I can find the bulbs for cheap, and I can get a larger tank later on. This will be also be good for growing higher light plants. I can also use my current, weak T5 on a new 10 gal shrimp-only tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have the 36" version on my 65G...love it...
Mops is cheaper  And if you pick up in Hamilton, you save the shipping...
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aqualight-double-strip-p-2688.html


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I have the 36" version on my 65G...love it...
> Mops is cheaper  And if you pick up in Hamilton, you save the shipping...
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aqualight-double-strip-p-2688.html


I have $ with Big Als. I'm going to use their price match guarantee and get it for 5% off. Plus, I won't have to pay shipping since it's over 50$. I do like MOPS though, and I usually order from them. But I have Big Als on Twitter and that persuaded me to become a 'more loyal' customer. The dude who runs the BigAlsAquarium twitter account is super smart. Answered a lot of questions for me.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, nice, at least you'll get the deal


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> LOL, nice, at least you'll get the deal


They almost let me return my fixture under warranty, but I was honest and said I purchased it elsewhere. 
I think I know of one place near me that has an older model of replacement bulb. That might make this fixture last a while longer and then I'll have another light for a 10 gal shrimp tank or something.

Lots of lights and lots of aquariums! And I'm trying to do this the best/most economical way too.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

missindifferent said:


> Petsmart carries hagen's glo brand bulbs, which are higher wattage.
> The 24" ones are 24w each at least.


I am no longer a fan of Hagen in anything. Corallife was gold standard years ago and there are others out there with good stuff as well. Big Als has High Output (HO) bulbs in 24" including the Hagen branded stuff. At least there you have a number brands to compare.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Roberacer1 said:


> I am no longer a fan of Hagen in anything. Corallife was gold standard years ago and there are others out there with good stuff as well. Big Als has High Output (HO) bulbs in 24" including the Hagen branded stuff. At least there you have a number brands to compare.


im stearing clear of coralife. apparently the t5 dualstrips are all improperly wired which caused my malfunction. the ballast weakens over time and the new bulbs over power the ballasts and blow out the bulbs. I could have sent my fixture for warrenty but i'm just going with a better fixture.

However, is 48W of T5HO too much for a 10 gal?


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it the Aquatic Life fixture? They are better and about the same money too. That does seem like a lot for that. You'll probably have to have set the timer for shorter run times. On the up side with an highly lit tank you can grow some of the plants that require tons of light.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I read on other forums that 6 hours is pretty sufficient with such high light?
I have a 10.5 hr photoperiod now.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

This is where I tip my hat. We're out of my league on that one but I intend to follow along and find out. Let us know what you find out. I think that the research is half of the fun with this hobby.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Roberacer1 said:


> This is where I tip my hat. We're out of my league on that one but I intend to follow along and find out. Let us know what you find out. I think that the research is half of the fun with this hobby.


Apparently its good for tall 20 gals. LOL. I could always just remove a bulb for the first while. and I would HAVE to use CO2 so I'd have to rig some system up and be dilligent about it. This is the time I wish I had injected CO2.

The Coralife is perfect for a 10 gal though..

Decisions, decisions..


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

aquatic life. I'll bet you get a bigger tank sooner than later and it comes with the better bulbs in it. It is overkill though.


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Are you not using CO2 now? I guess the shallowness of the tank is making that work for you? I have a Red Sea CO2 venturi type rig on mine. The stock formula for it is for S*$! though so I've been playing with my own. The whole thing only cost like 50 bucks though. The problem is nothing a little sugar and yeast can't fix.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

no, I don't use CO2 now. I had a problem with my light bulbs weakening and photosynthesis slowed, and my DIY CO2 was too much, gassed a bunch (read: a lot) of fish. So I'm just doing slow growth anubias and some stem plants. 

I was about to do CO2 again with my new (read: broken) bulbs, but they are broken. If I did get the aquatic life fixture I think the 6 hour photo-period would be good for the evenings. I work midnights so the tank doesn't need to be on until I wake up at 5pm and I leave for work around 9 so another 2 hrs past that is fine.


I just want to set up a tank or two and not have to be spending so much money and time on them. They should be relaxing..


----------

